
Event Horizon Telescope Live Press Conference - okket
https://www.eso.org/public/live/
======
wolfram74
I had a brief conversation about this and the Falcon Heavy launch with my
quantum professor, who is very deep into black holes. I completely understand
why they're very excited about this announcement, and I am pumped as well. But
they should be a bit excited for the falcon heavy launch as well, if we had a
radio telescope on the far side of the moon with a decent clock the resolution
on this announcement would an order of magnitude better. That kind of project
will be more feasible as launches get cheaper. edit: The radio telescope on
the moon's data would be integrated into the rest of the networks, this would
permit a virtual aperture diameter about ~50 times larger.

------
okket
The papers with the scientific details are here (open access):

[https://iopscience.iop.org/journal/2041-8205/page/Focus_on_E...](https://iopscience.iop.org/journal/2041-8205/page/Focus_on_EHT)

Article in physics world with comparisons to simulations:

[https://physicsworld.com/a/first-images-of-a-black-hole-
unve...](https://physicsworld.com/a/first-images-of-a-black-hole-unveiled-by-
astronomers-in-landmark-discovery/)

"AskScience" AMA on Reddit about the breakthrough:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/bbknik/askscien...](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/bbknik/askscience_ama_series_we_are_scientists_here_to/)

------
lelf
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Event_Horizon_Telescope](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Event_Horizon_Telescope)

------
atleta
It keeps failing for me after a few ten seconds. Anyone else having this
problem? (Other YT live streams seem to work fine.)

~~~
atleta
Seems to work in Chrome (fails in FF). Weird.

------
SiempreViernes
A very good (technical) talk about the EHT project and the physics they try to
do here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiS1OJNBrvk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiS1OJNBrvk)

It is a bit old (2012), but comprehensive and with both good audio and
readable slides.

------
mino
Direct link to youtube streaminng:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr20f19czeE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr20f19czeE)

